# So I'm sat at my desk when the phone rings....



## cookelad (Oct 27, 2014)

"can you come down to the board room please?"

Yes it's exactly what you're thinking!

"There's no easy way to put this, but as part of the upcoming merger we're making you position redundant......"

Might be heading back North earlier than originally planned! (I only came down here for a 3 month contract that was 2.5 years ago!)


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 27, 2014)

Not good although does it force your hand to head back North so perhaps a good thing in the long run?

Good luck in the job hunt!


----------



## chrisd (Oct 27, 2014)

Sorry to read that, better that your future was in your hands


----------



## matt71 (Oct 27, 2014)

Sorry for the bad news hope it works out for you


----------



## cookelad (Oct 27, 2014)

My hand's not being forced to head home yet but it's definitely an option, I had been looking quietly anyway but as you say Chris it's nicer when my future is in my hands.

Just been to lunch with my immediate boss, she says they'll do whatever they can to make sure I'm sorted. 

Sadly only been with the company about 2.5 years so the redundancy pay is beggar all!


----------



## SocketRocket (Oct 27, 2014)

Maybe it's time to listen to your wife and get 'over there' :smirk:


----------



## cookelad (Oct 27, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			Maybe it's time to listen to your wife and get 'over there' :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Not quite ready to take on the language barrier yet (and me ma'd be right peed off)


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 27, 2014)

Gutted for you, the axe is hanging over me me head in 9 months time. Am ready for retiring so I'm not that really bothered. But there are countless lads in there thirtys who are in your boat.. Hope it works out well for you. Sometimes things happen for a reason (as did for me ) but when it was said at the time I thought that was rubbish..

all the best.


----------



## louise_a (Oct 27, 2014)

That's terrible, I was made redundant 3 years ago but fortunately for me I was near enough to retirement age to give go for early retirement.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 27, 2014)

louise_a said:



			That's terrible, I was made redundant 3 years ago but fortunately for me I was near enough to retirement age to give go for early retirement.
		
Click to expand...

As you ended up retired before you planned to how have you managed to adjust ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 27, 2014)

Sorry to hear that. Bummer way to start a week. Hope you can get something sorted soon and that whatever you decide to do or where you move to, that it works out


----------



## cookelad (Oct 28, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sorry to hear that. Bummer way to start a week. Hope you can get something sorted soon and that whatever you decide to do or where you move to, that it works out
		
Click to expand...

You're telling me luckily I had a couple of meetings with recruiters last week! My boss said she couldn't believe how well I was taking it - surprisingly had just about the best night's sleep I've had in ages until my body clock kicked in at 5.30!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 28, 2014)

Where might you move back to, and what type of job are you interested in.

You never know the power of this forum. Don't put your whole CV up, but tell us a little about what job you fancy, we may know of opportunities, or someone who does.


Good luck, whatever happens.:thup:


----------



## Birchy (Oct 28, 2014)

So your company down south has made you redundant.

Now you get to move back up North?

Result :whoo:


----------



## CMAC (Oct 28, 2014)

cookelad said:



			My hand's not being forced to head home yet but it's definitely an option, I had been looking quietly anyway but as you say Chris it's nicer when my future is in my hands.

*Just been to lunch with my immediate boss, she says they'll do whatever they can to make sure I'm sorted. *

Sadly only been with the company about 2.5 years so the redundancy pay is beggar all!
		
Click to expand...

well thats good to hear, will they pay for an organisation to help with your search i.e guide you how and where to look, making applications, when and best way to do follow ups, cv preparation, interview guidance and support?

What is your current Job?


----------



## GB72 (Oct 28, 2014)

Hope it all goes well for you. My wife is in the same boat. Sadly she has only been with the company for 18 months so no redundancy, no right of appeal, no right to take it to a tribunal (despite the fact that they are making a right mess of the whole process and appears that the whole thing may be personal and not financial) all they have to do is give her the notice in her contract and that is it.


----------



## cookelad (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm a Nantwich lad really, so Cheshire potentially. I've been the management accountant for 2.5 years (hired as a bookkeeper)

They've been making contact with friendly recruiters on my behalf making recommendations, and have promised glowing references. Got a couple of good leads already.

As I've only been here 2 and a half years, the statutory redundancy pay is two weeks salary let's be honest ain't going to go too far!


----------



## CMAC (Oct 28, 2014)

GB72 said:



			Hope it all goes well for you. My wife is in the same boat. Sadly she has only been with the company for 18 months so no redundancy, no right of appeal, *no right to take it to a tribunal* (despite the fact that they are making a right mess of the whole process and appears that the whole thing may be personal and not financial) all they have to do is give her the notice in her contract and that is it.
		
Click to expand...

you can go to a tribunal at anytime- no restrictions on 2 years service these days. Tell her to call ACAS, they pick up the phone quickly and are exceptional with advice.


----------



## CMAC (Oct 28, 2014)

cookelad said:



			I'm a Nantwich lad really, so Cheshire potentially. I've been the management accountant for 2.5 years (hired as a bookkeeper)

They've been making contact with friendly recruiters on my behalf making recommendations, and have promised glowing references. Got a couple of good leads already.

As I've only been here 2 and a half years, the statutory redundancy pay is two weeks salary let's be honest ain't going to go too far!
		
Click to expand...

is your cv on Jobsite? if not do it today, recruiters and companies trawl daily and set up some key words they are seeking.

Are you on Linkedin? do that as well and post you are looking for a new opportunity.

Don't rely on your company making contact with 'friendly' recruiters, get calling/emailing your cv to a good few in your chosen geographical and industry areas.


----------



## cookelad (Oct 28, 2014)

CMAC said:



			is your cv on Jobsite? if not do it today, recruiters and companies trawl daily and set up some key words they are seeking.

Are you on Linkedin? do that as well and post you are looking for a new opportunity.

Don't rely on your company making contact with 'friendly' recruiters, get calling/emailing your cv to a good few in your chosen geographical and industry areas.
		
Click to expand...

That's all being or been done as well, I need to update my LinkedIn but have been contacting recruiters and posting to various jobsites!


----------



## Birchy (Oct 28, 2014)

I put mine on CV library and ive never had so many phone calls. My missus thought I had turned into a drug dealer or something. :rofl:

First time ive changed jobs and it was an eye opener how much work there is out there really. It finds you as well if you put yourself out there on job sites :thup:


----------



## GB72 (Oct 28, 2014)

CMAC said:



			you can go to a tribunal at anytime- no restrictions on 2 years service these days. Tell her to call ACAS, they pick up the phone quickly and are exceptional with advice.
		
Click to expand...

I thought that the law changed last April, no right of wrongful dismissal unless you have been with the company for 2 years. As such, a company can dismiss without grounds at any stage in the first 24 months of employment (unless you fall in to one of the protected discrimination categories). Bearing that in mind, the company do not even need to go through this convoluted redundancy process, all they need to do is serve notice terminating the employment.


----------



## TonyN (Oct 28, 2014)

Sorry to hear the awful news. Can't offer you much in the way of help or advice, but my Mrs was made redundant 18 months ago. She had been there 8 years and towards the end, knew she needed a shove. Now she's stress free in a new job and she is way happier out the door. 

Golf's cheaper up here anyway! Best of luck with the hunt.


----------



## road2ruin (Oct 28, 2014)

I was made redundant 5 years ago having only joined the company a month previously! They were a client i'd worked with for 7 years and left a nice comfy position to do so. At the time I thought my world was ending, very little in savings and got paid nothing in redundancy and it was mid November so not an ideal time to be job hunting.

Started up my own business (accidentally) after a few other clients offered me work to help out and realised that the mortgage was paid for 6 months and so I'd have more time to look for work. Never got around to looking for work and sat here now (5 years later) wondering how I'd ever go back to work for anyone ever again.

Not sure I'd have been brave enough to go out on my own so being forced to was a silver lining in the end.


----------



## CMAC (Oct 28, 2014)

road2ruin said:



			I was made redundant 5 years ago having only joined the company a month previously! They were a client i'd worked with for 7 years and left a nice comfy position to do so. At the time I thought my world was ending, very little in savings and got paid nothing in redundancy and it was mid November so not an ideal time to be job hunting.

Started up my own business (accidentally) after a few other clients offered me work to help out and realised that the mortgage was paid for 6 months and so I'd have more time to look for work. Never got around to looking for work and sat here now (5 years later) wondering how I'd ever go back to work for anyone ever again.

Not sure I'd have been brave enough to go out on my own so being forced to was a silver lining in the end.
		
Click to expand...

I like hearing that kind of positive story- what line of business are you in?


----------



## road2ruin (Oct 28, 2014)

CMAC said:



			I like hearing that kind of positive story- what line of business are you in?
		
Click to expand...

I run a market research agency from home. Allows me freedom to do my own thing and enjoy the lifestyle. We've just had our first baby however and I'm now eyeing up the garage for a little peace and quiet!


----------



## cookelad (Oct 28, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Where might you move back to, and what type of job are you interested in.
		
Click to expand...

Been sitting here this afternoon thinking about what job I'm interested in and you know what I fancy a change (again) management accounts actually bores me, practice accounts bores me even more (probably why I spend so much time logged on on here) might be time for a real change!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 28, 2014)

Sorry to hear that mate, good luck with the job hunting or the change of direction.  I'd like to offer some useful advice but fortunately never been in that position so not a lot of help there (I know, not for the first time before someone else says it).


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 28, 2014)

cookelad said:



			Been sitting here this afternoon thinking about what job I'm interested in and you know what I fancy a change (again) management accounts actually bores me, practice accounts bores me even more (probably why I spend so much time logged on on here) might be time for a real change!
		
Click to expand...

Golf club manager?


----------



## cookelad (Oct 29, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Golf club manager?
		
Click to expand...

If I see it offered I'll be applying! Just a shame the R&A have already filled Peter Dawson's spot I would've enjoyed "anonymous blazer" shopping and with my CV I'd have been a shoe-in! :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Oct 29, 2014)

cookelad said:



			Been sitting here this afternoon thinking about what job I'm interested in and you know what I fancy a change (again) management accounts actually bores me, practice accounts bores me even more (probably why I spend so much time logged on on here) might be time for a real change!
		
Click to expand...

I was at the point of being made redundant 25 years ago when my employers went into receivership. A pal and I remortgaged our houses, bought some assets and started our own plant and tool hire business. We packed up a few weeks ago after 25 years, to develop our premises as an industrial development and semi retire

It takes hard work and commitment but with that, and perseverance,  anyone can do it.

Maybe turn pro golfer .... You seem to take the money whenever you play in our meets!!


----------



## cookelad (Oct 30, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I was at the point of being made redundant 25 years ago when my employers went into receivership. A pal and I remortgaged our houses, bought some assets and started our own plant and tool hire business. We packed up a few weeks ago after 25 years, to develop our premises as an industrial development and semi retire

It takes hard work and commitment but with that, and perseverance,  anyone can do it.

Maybe turn pro golfer .... You seem to take the money whenever you play in our meets!!
		
Click to expand...

2 1sts and 2 2nds in 5 meets isn't a bed return but sadly the winnings haven't covered expenses/entry & green fees so probably not a viable option!

I'd love to start up on my own/with friend but have absolutely no idea of what, the only thing that comes to mind is a pub - just have to go back in for the BIIAB again!

http://www.caterer.com/JobSearch/JobDetails.aspx?JobId=60885297&Keywords=golf&PageNum=3


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 30, 2014)

cookelad said:



			the only thing that comes to mind is a pub
		
Click to expand...

Don't do it! I was a bank manager in a former life & had more pubs go bust than anything else. If it' s a tenancy the brewery dictate how much rent you pay & how much you buy the beer for & fix it so you work your whatsits off & can't make a living.


----------



## cookelad (Oct 30, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Don't do it! I was a bank manager in a former life & had more pubs go bust than anything else. If it' s a tenancy the brewery dictate how much rent you pay & how much you buy the beer for & fix it so you work your whatsits off & can't make a living.
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry I'm not a "city folk" with no experience of the industry but fancies a go at it, I've had dealings with Enterprise/Punch etc and know how they 'operate' - I'd rather do business with Tony Soprano than Punch Taverns!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 30, 2014)

cookelad said:



			Don't worry I'm not a "city folk" with no experience of the industry but fancies a go at it, I've had dealings with Enterprise/Punch etc and know how they 'operate' - I'd rather do business with Tony Soprano than Punch Taverns!
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha!


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Nov 3, 2014)

I wish you all the best with your jobhunt. I've been made redundant four times (so far), the first time hurts like hell but you'll get through it. After that its no problem, one door shuts and another one opens. Word of mouth is usually the best way to secure your next position so make sure all of your contacts know your situation and that you're available. See it as an opportunity and not a setback


----------



## cookelad (Nov 3, 2014)

Tarkus1212 said:



			I wish you all the best with your jobhunt. I've been made redundant four times (so far), the first time hurts like hell but you'll get through it. After that its no problem, one door shuts and another one opens. Word of mouth is usually the best way to secure your next position so make sure all of your contacts know your situation and that you're available. See it as an opportunity and not a setback 

Click to expand...

Cheers mate, this is my second in a row, the victim of two mergers (technically one was a takeover) I'm still really positive about it might need to ask me again on January 31st if no new job has materialised!


----------



## JCW (Nov 3, 2014)

Good Luck to you , one door closer and others will open , trust me on that , stay positive , I had a very unhappy in last year at work , I had one railway suicide to many and with all my my other troubles i decided to retire early , well things and my life have change , i got married for the 1st time to my girlfriend of 5 years and now will be a father in the new year . I also got another Railway job , nice number and more relax about everything i am . at one point last year I was as low as one can get , so you stay positive and things will turn out for the better :thup:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 3, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Golf club manager?
		
Click to expand...


Dead easy job, any fool could do that.
Great pay as well as free golf.
Very few complaints or problems to deal with.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 3, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Dead easy job, any fool could do that.
Great pay as well as free golf.
Very few complaints or problems to deal with.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly as we all see it - doddle!


----------



## cookelad (Nov 4, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Dead easy job, any fool could do that.
Great pay as well as free golf.
Very few complaints or problems to deal with.
		
Click to expand...

Each time I go on Reed/Monster/etc put in a key word golf, admittedly it's more in the hope that Mizuno are after an inhouse product tester but so far no luck!


----------



## CMAC (Nov 4, 2014)

cookelad said:



			Each time I go on Reed/Monster/etc put in a key word golf, admittedly it's more in the hope that Mizuno are after an inhouse product tester but so far no luck!
		
Click to expand...

why dont you ask the GM Editor if he can guide you to any contacts you can approach in the vast Golf Monthly circle?


----------



## cookelad (Nov 4, 2014)

CMAC said:



			why dont you ask the GM Editor if he can guide you to any contacts you can approach in the vast Golf Monthly circle?
		
Click to expand...

Fair comment, now if only I had a way to reach such a highly influential and respected individual!


----------



## CMAC (Nov 4, 2014)

cookelad said:



			Fair comment, now if only I had a way to reach such a highly influential and respected individual!
		
Click to expand...

not sure if you're being sarcastic as his email is public knowledge on here- include your forum username


----------



## cookelad (Nov 4, 2014)

CMAC said:



			not sure if you're being sarcastic as his email is public knowledge on here- include your forum username
		
Click to expand...

Started off with a good lump of sarcasm followed up by a heavy dollop of brown nosing!


----------



## cookelad (Nov 10, 2014)

3 Interviews lined up for this week not even really started devoting any time to looking yet! 1 really interesting and 2 interesting enough but would know which to pick if offered all 3!


----------



## CMAC (Nov 10, 2014)

cookelad said:



*3 Interviews lined up for this week* not even really started devoting any time to looking yet! 1 really interesting and 2 interesting enough but would know which to pick if offered all 3!
		
Click to expand...

thats great to hear- all thru job boards?


----------



## cookelad (Nov 10, 2014)

CMAC said:



			thats great to hear- all thru job boards?
		
Click to expand...

The really interesting one is through an agency that spoted my cv on monster the other 2 are through the agent that found my current job for me.


----------



## cookelad (Nov 17, 2014)

Can now draw this one to a close! (by re-opening the thread?)

I've just accepted a position and start on the 9th of December (I forget why I can't start on the 8th?) it's a slightly different role looking after some fairly big names in the music industry sadly the salary is the same but at least there's a good chance of career progression (my interviewer was talking about becoming a director and all sorts - thought he was getting ahead of himself a bit really!)


----------



## la_lucha (Nov 17, 2014)

Congratulations pal.


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Nov 18, 2014)

Great news, and just before Christmas too - are they having a good Christmas do? Well done!


----------



## cookelad (Oct 16, 2016)

Nearly 2 years down the line, and now really feel I should've stuck with my gut instinct and gone for a career change.

Going to spend the next couple of weekends brainstorming what ny next move should be, I do keep checking the job sites with golf in the search box.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 16, 2016)

cookelad said:



			Nearly 2 years down the line, and now really feel I should've stuck with my gut instinct and gone for a career change.

Going to spend the next couple of weekends brainstorming what ny next move should be, I do keep checking the job sites with golf in the search box.
		
Click to expand...

Turn pro, you've taken enough of my dosh!

(Good luck)


----------



## cookelad (Oct 16, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Turn pro, you've taken enough of my dosh!

(Good luck)
		
Click to expand...

Still not sure forum meet and swindle winnings are enough to give up a salary for quite yet!


----------



## harpo_72 (Oct 16, 2016)

Sometimes a change is good, just think about the stuff you do and disassociate it with your present job. Their are core skills and knowledge that work in quite a few environments.


----------

